# Blue badges rolled out for people with 'invisible' disabilities



## Northerner

The government has announced that people who have an "invisible" disability are now able to apply for a blue badge parking permit.

The new guidance issued by the Department for Transport (DfT) says that people with conditions such as autism, dementia or anxiety could be eligible for a badge, which allows holders to park in designated spaces in car parks.

Local authorities will still however have the final say on who does and does not qualify for a badge, beginning on 30 August.

https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/ukne...ith-invisible-disabilities/ar-AACUrcE?ocid=sf


----------



## nonethewiser

One wonders if they are going to increase the parking spaces for disabled people, all good issuing more permits to those deserving but no good if they can't find a space to park.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

I also hope that there is an awareness campaign to educate the wider public - I’ve seen more than one horrible experience shared online of people who don’t ‘look disabled’ getting shouted at and attacked for parking in a space that they are absolutely entitled to


----------



## mikeyB

It’s for that reason that the accessible toilets at Ewood Park, home of Blackburn Rovers, have a sign on the doors telling folks that not all disabilities are visible. If not with the football on show, they are on top of the game  for us crumblies.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

I've been in several branches of Sainsbury's which have those signs too.  I carry one of these with a similar message.

The Blue Badge thing is a bit mixed up - many people with invisible disabilities already qualify, it just depends how severely disabled we are as individuals.  Presumably, reading the article, what they mean is that they are extending the range of conditions covered to include neuro-psychiatric ones.


----------

